
Four cents to deanonymize: Companies reverse hashed email addresses - myle
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/2018/04/09/four-cents-to-deanonymize-companies-reverse-hashed-email-addresses/
======
blackflame7000
Nothing a little SALT cant fix. If you salt the password with a secret key,
then it is no longer a guessable hashed email. The SALT/key can then be passed
up the chain or authority doubling as a chain of custody. But let's be real,
few programmers will take that much care to protect ones email.

